# NETZWELT PLUS GmbH - 090090001087



## mike1 (4 Juli 2004)

Hallo,
wieder ein neues Opfer der 090090001087!
Weiß jemand mehr über die dahinter stehende Fa. Netzwelt Plus?
Habe bei denen Einspruch eingelegt; sofort danach kam ein Standard-Fax zurück, wir sollten doch die betr. Service-Nr., Zeitpunkt der Einwahl angeben.
Natürlich sind diese Angaben im Einspruch im Detail bereits gemacht worden. Jetzt wird aber die Angabe der Rufnummer verlangt, von der aus die Einwahl stattfand. 
Konkrete Frage: Brauchen die diese Nummer für weitere Klärungen? Kann mit der Angabe dieser Nummer evtl. weiterer Missbrauch getrieben werden?
Vielen Dank für Eure Auskünfte


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2004)

Warum eigentlich "Opfer" ?

Was genau ist denn passiert ?


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juli 2004)

u.a. hier  weiterlesen .

"Netzwelt Plus" findest Du auch in der Sammlung von  spammer-hammer  (Die Informationsanordnung dort ist "etwas" gewöhnungsbedürftig)

aka

P.S.: Zu Deinen Fragen fällt mir keine befriedigende Antwort ein... Ich habe aber in einem Fall ziemlich viel Zeit verplempert mit meiner Engstirnigkeit, auf Informationen zu bestehen, OHNE die Nummer des Betroffenen bekannt zu geben. Als ich es tat, war's der Schlüssel zur Aufklärung (damals in-telegence: EVN-Service)

Aber: Keine allgemeingültige Antwort...


----------



## Reducal (4 Juli 2004)

mike1 schrieb:
			
		

> Konkrete Frage: Brauchen die diese Nummer für weitere Klärungen? Kann mit der Angabe dieser Nummer evtl. weiterer Missbrauch getrieben werden?


Die Netzwelt plus ist jetzt Dein "Geschäftspartner". Um eine Klärung in Deiner Sache herbei zu führen, solltest Du denen die Einwahlnummer mitteilen. Damit können Sie Deine Session nachvollziehen, da Deine Nummer auf deren Server registriert ist. Es ist aber eben nur die Nummer - wenn Du mit Deinem Namen und der Adresse kommst, lässt sich die strittige Session eben nicht zuordnen.

Ob man anschließend Deine Telefonnummer irgendwie missbraucht, birgt zwar ein gewisses Restrisiko in sich, was ich allerdings vernachlässigen würde - die Netzweltler haben wahrlich besseres zu tun, als arglosen Nutzern die Telefonnumer (in irgendeiner, bislang unbekannter Form) zu missbrauchen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

Na warten wir mal ab. Die 69.90 Euro Rechnung ist eventl. schon unterwegs.

rover


----------



## Brodyy (7 Juli 2004)

Ob Netzwelt PLUS und Quest Net irgendwie zusammenhängen? (090090001090, 090090001088, 090001087)....


----------



## TSCoreNinja (7 Juli 2004)

@Brodyy
Zusammenhang zwischen Questnet und Netzwelt Plus besteht laut RegTP Datenbank offenkundig im gleichen Kunden, fuer die die mit ihrem Dialer abrechnen, naemlich Consul Info BV, dem Inhalteanbieter. 

Laut Aussage von Questnet hat ein Webmaster (Neusprech fuer die Drueckerkolonne, die Consul Info BV Nutzer/Opfer fuer deren Inhalt zutreiben) manipulierte Dialer in Umlauf gebracht. Glaubt man dieser Aussage, ist es egal, ob der Dialer 0900-900001090 oder 0900-9000010987 anwaehlt, so lange Consul Info die Authentifizierung vorgegeben hat, somit fuer beide Dialer gleich ist, und von einem illegalen Dialer abgekupfert wird. Danach sieht es aufgrund des in beiden Faellen aehnlichen Dialers aus. 

Man kommt also auch ohne dunkle Verschwoerungstheorien ueber Zusammenhaenge der beiden Firmen aus. Die feinen Herren machen sich IMHO mit sowas nicht (mehr?) die Finger schmutzig, dazu sitzen die zu nahe an der deutschen Justiz, das macht man besser von irgendwelchen Karibikrepubliken aus. Ob sie es solange dulden, bis die Beweislast erdrueckend wird, sei dahingestellt, aber dann koennen sie immer noch "Mein Name ist Hase, ich weiss von nichts" spielen.


----------

